# BoneBoys knife with the sheath



## sharpeblades (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is BoneBoys knife and sheath i just finisned hand stiching it and hot diped it. Timber rattler insert. Hope you injoy the pictures and "MERRY CHRISTMAS"to all the Woodys folks


----------



## bristol_bound (Dec 25, 2009)

That is one awesome rig, just beautiful in every way! Congratulations


----------



## Buck (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow!!!  Boneboy is a lucky fella!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG...what can I say...that is so awesome Raleigh...thank you so so very much again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 25, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## blademan (Dec 25, 2009)

beautiful knife RT,love the rattlesnake insert


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome work Sharpblades! Congrats BB!


----------



## DROP POINT (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats BoneBoy!Great looking Knife you got there.Very nice job RT.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 25, 2009)

Raleigh - beautiful sheath to match that awesome knife!  
Congrats again BB!
DJ


----------



## Lightninrod (Dec 25, 2009)

Lookin' good(no, Great!) BB!


----------



## LJay (Dec 26, 2009)

That is one (two) fine looking objects for sure!!!!!


----------



## marknga (Dec 26, 2009)

yes sir that one is outstanding. Congratulations.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 26, 2009)

*Boneboys knife & sheath*

Thanks guys i think it made a good looking set


----------



## Bram (Dec 26, 2009)

Great knife as usual Raleigh..you da man!!!

Gerry


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 26, 2009)

beautiful work.


----------



## olcaptain (Dec 26, 2009)

Incredible workmanship.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 26, 2009)

*Boneboys knife*

Thanks Guys


----------



## Chris92 (Dec 29, 2009)

How do you get the blades like that if you dont mind me askin.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice, I especially like the sheath!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 29, 2009)

Man that is show nuff purty!!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 30, 2009)

*BoneBoys New Knife*

Thanks guys; it in the mail to him.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 30, 2009)

I give that set up a 3 thumbs up rating!!!! Beautiful work Raleigh!!!


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow!  What a beauty!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2010)

Pictures can't even come close to doing this knife and sheath justice.    But I'll try...the sheath is 7 layers of leather stacked up to a thickness of 3/4 inch.  We're talking some serious leatherwork here!    The attention to detail is par excellent!     I couldn't be happier with the outcome of this combo!  Thanks again Raleigh...you're the MAN!  

Side note, the last picture shows a  line thru the knife handle which is a reflection in the camera, not actually on the knife.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 2, 2010)

*BoneBoys New Knife*

Thank You Sir


----------



## marknga (Jan 2, 2010)

That sure is pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## bristol_bound (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, it's beautiful.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2010)

Can`t find the words...


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 12, 2010)

*Bone Boys Knife*

I have to go along with everybody else .I think it turned out nice .


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 28, 2010)

Sir, you are a craftsman. I am in awe over your work.


----------



## OR5 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it turned out great!  I can't wait to get mine.  You do some great work Mr. Sharpblades.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice work ... especially like the wood handle


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am jealous. I need to save up until I have the big bucks like boneboy and get me one.


----------



## ccookou812 (Jan 29, 2010)

*I agree*



Sterlo58 said:


> I am jealous. I need to save up until I have the big bucks like boneboy and get me one.



maybe one day


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 6, 2010)

*Bone boys new knife*

thanks guys for all the kind words


----------

